# Eclispe 1.2?



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

nice!


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

I did not change the default build number on the 1.2 RC. But yes it looks like 1.2 if that is your question.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

When's it out? Where's it at? Been wanting to try something else on 7.893 - Purify is running great but I heard eclipse had better benchmarks.

Ideally would like to see a 7.893 --> 8.894 rom


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Lock requested by OP.


----------

